
A Look Inside Apple’s Custom GPU for the iPhone - Aissen
http://www.realworldtech.com/apple-custom-gpu/?
======
Aissen
_we believe the company has shifted […] to designing a custom GPU. This new
GPU first shipped in the A8 processor that is in the iPhone 6, and its
descendants are also in the A9 and A10 Fusion processors in the iPhone 6S and
7.[…]_

The most interesting part, is that this is only a part of GPU, the shader
core. The fixed-function hardware still comes from Imagination's PowerVR, so
the transition isn't complete yet.

